# Sea Cadet on Class B - Are there records............



## prairefire (24 Jul 2013)

In 1972 and 1973 I was in Sea Cadets and was on summer training at HMCS Quadra. Back then Sea Cadets were placed on OJT and were signed up as Primary Reserve on Class B service for the duration of the training/deployment. I am trying to commence a claim for injuries dating back to that time when I was serving on a YFP.  Where would such records be kept and who should be contacted to access them?

On a side note do they still do this "enrollment into the primary reserve" for the specific term of OJT?


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jul 2013)

On a side note do they still do this "enrollment into the primary reserve" for the specific term of OJT?

No not since 1981 or so.


----------



## maniac (25 Jul 2013)

This is a guess!

National Archives (if they hold them for cadets).  I'm not sure they do or have ever fallen under the CF and therefore a VAC claim would not be possible given it does not fall under their legislated mandate.  Like I said,  it's a guess


----------



## Old EO Tech (25 Jul 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> On a side note do they still do this "enrollment into the primary reserve" for the specific term of OJT?
> 
> No not since 1981 or so.



I was a staff cadet at CSTS in Borden in 86, while they payed us based on PRes pay rates, we were not enrolled as reservists.  I think the money came from the cadet leagues not the CF, but that is awhile ago so my memory might be lacking


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jul 2013)

maniac said:
			
		

> This is a guess!
> 
> National Archives (if they hold them for cadets).  I'm not sure they do or have ever fallen under the CF and therefore a VAC claim would not be possible given it does not fall under their legislated mandate.  Like I said,  it's a guess


If they were a staff cadet in the 70s they were PRes for the summer. I know of two people who had staff cadet time count for their CD.


----------



## NSDreamer (26 Jul 2013)

prairefire said:
			
		

> In 1972 and 1973 I was in Sea Cadets and was on summer training at HMCS Quadra. Back then Sea Cadets were placed on OJT and were signed up as Primary Reserve on Class B service for the duration of the training/deployment. I am trying to commence a claim for injuries dating back to that time when I was serving on a YFP.  Where would such records be kept and who should be contacted to access them?
> 
> On a side note do they still do this "enrollment into the primary reserve" for the specific term of OJT?



Did you fill out any documentation that was signed? 


That being said if you were paid under the auspices of the cadet organization at that time, prior to COATs as my understanding gives, you would not likely be eligible for an injury pension as comparable to a reservist. God knows getting a claim completed for an actual reservist is hard enough, the logistics of this would not be fun for whatever officer caught the bullet... :-\


----------



## prairefire (26 Jul 2013)

Yes I did. I remember filling out a green and white form that was an application for enrolment in the Primary Reserve. Because I was 16 at the time I had to bring it home and have both of my parents sign the form. It was the old three copy form with carbon paper sandwiched in the middle. There was a second form which was the standard NOK notification for the CF at that time that also had to be completed. 

I still have a copy of one of my pay statements that stated I was being paid as Corporal IPC1 - Class B Primary Reserve. 

I remember being told that we were classed as Primary Reserve for "liability and medical care" reasons. Since I was one of several cadets serving on a YFP doing coastal patrol training and on at least 5 occasions SAR for lost and missing boaters, this sort of makes sense. 

I guess I will start the process and see what happens. I need to go rifling through an old box of my cadet stuff that my parents had stored away in the attic and see if their copy of the enrolment form is in it.


----------



## kratz (26 Jul 2013)

I have class B route letters from the cadet summer camps that I performed 1989 - 1990.

When I was asked to submit my pension calculation, I included those route letters.

So, the potential does exisit, just not common enough to rely upon.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (27 Jul 2013)

As a former pay clerk from the late 80-s and early 90s.

Staff cadets were paid just RES Force members.  I did the pay at the final cadet camp at Ipperwash 1993 I think it was.
The Cadet RSM was paid the same as a Cpl IPC 2 or MCpl 0. I cannot remember the exact rate.

Anyways the records were sent to the Cadet Force HQ at CFB Trenton at the end of the summer for final audit and filings for T4s. 
CIL Officers were also paid as per rank as a normal officer on call out.
Also all records were sent to the Cadet HQ at Trenton. I believe the money came from DND from the Cadet Budget.

As memory  serves and yes it does fail occasionally from when I worked at LFCA HQ RES Pay section in the 90s, they kept the records for 3 years of Class B svc paid  out to members of LFCA. Then the the files were sent to Archives for storage.  I am sure if you had the dates of service, name, rank, unit you belonged to for the summer , and any other information that would help track the file, you could request it from the Archives. Might want to contact a cadet corp in your area and ask who they report to and call there and ask for more guidance to finding the filke you want to see. Be prepared for a wait as it might take a while to locate.  Pay guides were just filed in 3 ring binders and shipped when I was working the RES PAY section sonot sure what happens after we shipped, might be on micro film or sitting in a file box or who knows where.


----------



## sapperboysen (27 Jul 2013)

If you need information about your cadet service, you can always try contacting your old cadet corps. I have files for cadets going back to 1965 so you might get lucky. For information about where the injury report went, you could try contacting the Regional Cadet Support Unit for the area you staffed.


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Jul 2013)

Different time period but when I was a cadet, we were paid on the RES Class B scale, not employed as such. I was able to claim not TI to CD but rather time credit of 180days for IPC.


----------

